# emirates Road



## msleiman (Feb 20, 2005)

I was just wondering how long the new extension is and who paid for it .......was it the RAK gov or federal gov ...thx


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

The old emirates road was paid by Dubai government. The extension goes through three emirates. Government of Sharjah paid for it for the other emirates the fediral government did.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

btw why had sharjah to pay for it,while the other emirates did not have to?


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

because the budget of other emirates are not high like Abudhabi + Dubai + Sharjah


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

because they are living on chairty :rofl:


----------



## msleiman (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah makes sense.........dubai and sharjah could pay for their part.......however the rest might of needed help


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Sharjah isnt all that rich, but it does get a lot of money from saudi.

some parts of the new road are awesome pices of enginering, but its poorley finished, some parts clearly do not line up, and there are no stop blocks to prevent sand getting blown all over the road...which it dangerously does. at one point there is a sand dune about half a metre high in the 3rd lane!


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

It is true, their GPA per capita is barely 15,000$. 

What do u mean by money from the saudis? u mean investement right?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

well they fund the cultural and islamic projects in sharjah, which leaves them a lot more money to spend on other things.


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

DUBAI ... you are really an example of the people I dont really appreciate in this world .... you just sound proffisional and funny ....  you are saying weard things about the emirate of Sharjah getting money from Saudi Arabia ..!! if saudi Arabia has so many poor people why would they give there money to strangers ... it doesnt make any sense ... then dont forget that sharjah has oil and gas ... plus if sharjah is able to give a free house to every local over 18 years old .. then its for sure has enough money to build a high way .... so plz dont just say things without a proof ... it just sounds stupid when u do that.


----------



## dubainico (Jun 27, 2004)

I´m sorry but what DUBAI says is not wrong.
i don`t know if it is still the case, but
i read a book in which it says that sharjah really got money from saudi arabia...
as far as i can remember it has sth. to do with alcohol. when sharjah forbid alcohol in the emirate then saudi arabia would send money...
but again, i don`t know if there`s still money sent.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

I mnade the acusation. could the sultan please prove me wrong.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

dubainico said:


> I´m sorry but what DUBAI says is not wrong.
> i don`t know if it is still the case, but
> i read a book in which it says that sharjah really got money from saudi arabia...
> as far as i can remember it has sth. to do with alcohol. when sharjah forbid alcohol in the emirate then saudi arabia would send money...
> but again, i don`t know if there`s still money sent.


I might kinda agree that some saudis invest in Islamic projects as DUBAI have said but what ur saying is insane. Would sharjah forbid alcohol to satisfy Saudi Arabia and get some money? I mean give me a break.

As far as I know Sharjah has more gas than what Dubai have it has also a reasnoable amount of oil. What sharjah really lack is good managment.

Saudi couldnt care less about others country. Infact if their regime had the chance to not apply the Islamic rules they would. Fortunatly the people wants those islamic rules and not their regime.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

most of sharjahs natural reserves are either:

a) under ocupation from iran on abu moussa and the tombs
b) too expensivve to extract to be economicly viable. i.e. over $40 per barrel to extract.


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

sweety .. prove what u r saying about sharjah getting money from KSA .... dont just say things without a proof ... we are not children ...... and I dont really need to give a proof that sharjah has gas and oil .... and sharjah ruler is not the type that cares for money ...bcz if sharjah really cares about money ... u would see sharjah full of bars and hotels just like dubai .... most of japan's factories use sharjah gas .. also dubai buys gas from sharjah ..... and what u said about sharjah getting money from saudi arabia for cultural activities was really funny .... bcz cultural activities are not expensive. and just to let u know .. Sharjah has three huge gas fields in the desert .. saja field and movayed-1 and movayed-2 ..... plus they found a huge oil field offshore sharjah but the ruler prefered not to start producing from it now ... they wanted to save it for the future. they have enough money right now ... u seem to be bothered by that  by the way whats your nationality .. I doubt that u r a local.


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

and bcz Im not like u and I prove what I usually say .... 

u can read this article about the huge oil field in sharjah ..... its an oilfield with potential reserves of 12.5 bn barrels ..... which is equal to the amount of oil qatar has.

(we are talking oil not gas)

the article Article


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

The-Sultan r u sure about the number?

Ive always known that the Dubai had 4 billion barrels, Abudhabu had in the 90s million barrels and Sharjha only 1.2 billion.

It would be great if sharjah really have 12 billion barrels.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

hahaha, the sultan is funny.

he called me sweaty! 

oh sorry sweety. but not to worry, i am sweet and sometimes sweaty.

what odd things he rights. well i dont realy think holding on to oil is the best thing to be doing. but if they want to...why not. 

and sharjah didnt close all the bars apart from one because they suddenly felt it was about time to be religious one evening.


i was born in sharjah btw. making me super.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ I am confused, why did sharjah close all the bars then? :sleepy: 

Ruler of sharjah said that he was an arabist nationalist. He found that it was wrong. He changed into an Islamisist.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

the saudis didnt like arab nationalism did they.
they are islamist too i think.
i have also herd they have a lot of money.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Most of saudis are Islamisit but their regime pretend that they are. I cannot swallow that someone would apply the islamic rule to get money or to satisfy someone.


----------



## ruwaydr (Jul 6, 2005)

ppl from sharjah are simply more religious than those in abu dhabi and dubai and other parts

it's as simple as that it has nothing to do with saudi

stop making stuff up

islamist is a term made up less than a decade ago to start classifying muslims. muslims who actually practice their religion are considered islamists. how silly.

the drive to divide and occupy the muslim world continues...


PS: a lot of muslims now consider abu dhabi and dubai too unislamic and now may try to live in other parts such as sharjah because of this.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

btw 'islamist' is a shorter version of Islamic traditionalist. not to be confused with Islamic fundamentalists [not who same as the fundamentalists in the press] and Islamic Reformists.

well at least thats what the Islamic studies people teach.

it seems its people like you doing all this division ruwaydr

ocupation?. how exactly do people go about this 'occupation'? religions are ideas. they canot be corupted without the individual wanting them to be so.

i still maintain that saudi is giving sharjah shit loads of money. 

especialy university city. that whole place was fnded by ksa. im 100% sure of that


----------



## ruwaydr (Jul 6, 2005)

saudi traditionally gives a lot of muslim cities and countries lots of money (they are one of the biggest charitable donaters in the world)

sharjah is not special in that regard


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

ppl in sharjah arent more religious. I dont think that there is a difference between how religious the citizens in different emirates are. 

Only our royal familes are different with different backgrounds.


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

what I really know is I have given an article, names of the oil fields of sharjah and have given statestics ... while Dubai is not giving any proof yet ... except for more weard ideas and some stupid onse too ... like the university city thing ..  are u sure u dont have something personal against sharjah ... coz usually saying things without proving them means that they are your personal feelings and wishes 
well .. Sharjah will keep protecting the islamic values and will keep drilling for oil  .. doesnt really matter if u like that or not.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

The-Sultan said:


> Sharjah will keep protecting the islamic values and will keep drilling for oil


Well said.


----------



## ruwaydr (Jul 6, 2005)

The-Sultan said:


> Sharjah will keep protecting the islamic values and will keep drilling for oil


...two things which Dubai will not do soon - one of which it has already stopped doing.


----------



## farnush (Dec 12, 2004)

iheard too that sharjah gets Saudi backing (money ) ... But mostly from arabs themselves ... even RAK used to get it ... but that stopped now ... it is not confirmed but mostly Haki el nas ...


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

so what abouts emirates road ???


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

yea enough about politics and religion here its Skyscrapercity , ok 

i heard that emirates road in sharjah is almost complete.

anybody been there? it is easier to get to it from dubai or still the bridges work are causing traffic?


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

well as far as i know, the bridge is complete, yet the construction around it is still going on, 
that so sad, 1 year + just to do a little bridge like this. . . why didnt they just subcontract this tiny project to dubai, they would have finished it is less than 6 months,


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

What bridge?

you can drive all the way to rak on it.

apart from the fact its getting covered by desert, and parts of it dont line up, its done!


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

DarkBlueBoss said:


> why didnt they just subcontract this tiny project to dubai, they would have finished it is less than 6 months,


I rememeber a presenter in the radio who was talking about those stuff.


He was joking and asked why would Dubai Municipality take care of Abu Dhabi for 4 months and sharjah for 4 months to fix their problems.


----------



## farnush (Dec 12, 2004)

well that birdge( in sharjah) took so long becoz they waited the construction of NAtional paints headquarter over there and then they could complete the bridge.......anyways who the metro 3d representstion in semat dubai ...just amazing


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

DUBAI said:


> What bridge?
> 
> you can drive all the way to rak on it.
> 
> apart from the fact its getting covered by desert, and parts of it dont line up, its done!


there are like 3 or 4 bridges in sharjah are being built on the same project as the Emirates road.

i think there are like 7 or 8 are being in sharjah in different places.


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

emirates raod finished long time ago .... maybe u guys are talking about the bridge on Al-ettehad road ... this bridge is going to finish next month ..... there are so many road projects to be started soon in sharjah .. the government has allocated 3 billions for the road projects only for the coming 2 years. the cost of emirates raod in sharjah was only 350 million ... imagen what 3 billions can do .. sharjah is going to change


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

^ i am not so sure . . .


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

sharjah needs to change almost all her roads, well the main once and need to make new once in the new suberbs speacily the once close to the airports.

but then yea the 3 billions will make some improvements and faster way to get out of sharjah lol

but its not that bad it will be like if we grade the emirates moderinity wise it will be

dubai is #1
Abudhabi is #3
Sharjah is #4
Ajman is #7
Fujaira is #8
RAK is #10
UQ #20 

lol


----------

